# Greatest_Complete_Mock.1



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

A couple of players stocks might drop,couple might rise you'll see


1. Cleveland-LeBron James
2. Memphis (to Detroit)-Darko Milic
3. Denver-Maciej Lampe
4. Toronto-Carmelo Anthony
5. Miami-Chris Bosh
6. Los Angeles Clippers-Chris Kaman
7. Chicago-Dwayne Wade
8. Atlanta (to Milwaukee)-Nick Collison
9. New York-Kirk Hinrich
10. Washington-Jarvis Hayes
11. Golden State-T.J. Ford
12. Seattle-Reece Gaines
13. Houston (to Memphis)- Mickaël Pietrus 
14. Milwaukee (to Seattle)-Luke Ridnour
15. Orlando-Boris Diaw
16. Boston-Leandrinho Barbosa 
17. Phoenix-Pavel Podkolzine 
18. New Orleans-David West
19. Utah- Sofoklis Schortsanitis 
20. Philadelphia (to Boston)-Anderson Varejão 
21. Indiana (to Atlanta)-Rick Rickert
22. New Jersey-Viktor Khryapa 
23. Portland-Zaur Pachulia
24. L.A. Lakers-Travis Outlaw
25. Sacramento-Marcus Moore
26. Minnesota-Josh Howard
27. Sacramento (to Memphis via Orlando)-Charlie Villanueva 
28. San Antonio-James Lang
29. Dallas-Brian Cook

SECOND ROUND 

30. Denver (to New York)-Zarko Cabarkapa 
31. Toronto-Marcus Banks 
32. L.A. Lakers-Marcus Hatten
33. Miami-Jameer Nelson
34. L.A. Clippers-Ruben Douglas
35. Memphis (to Milwaukee)-Kyle Korver
36. Chicago-Ndubi Ebi
37. Atlanta-Richard Jeter
38. Washington-Mo Williams
39. New York-Malick Badiane 
40. Golden State-Josh Powell
41. Seattle-Jerome Beasley
42. Atlanta-Kendrick Perkins
43. Milwaukee-Carlos Delfino 
44. Houston-Mario Austin
45. Phoenix (to Chicago)-Sani Ibrahim
46. Boston (to Denver)-Tommy Smith
47. Utah-Quintin Ross
48. New Orleans-Andre Emmit
49. Indiana-Uche Nswondu-Amadi 
50. Philadelphia-Zoran Planinic 
51. New Jersey-Marquis Estill
52. L.A. Lakers (to Toronto)-Luke Walton
53. Miami (from Detroit)-Carl English
54. Portland-Travis Hansen
55. Minnesota-Troy Bell
56. Sacramento-Jason Gardner
57. Chicago-Matt Carroll
58. San Antonio (to Detroit)-Keith Bogans


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

wow by far the craziest mock ive seen


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> :laugh:



:yes: Denver always end up doing something stupid


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

But, if you think about it they trade Camby to the Bucks for either Desmond Mason or Redd

lineup could be

c-Lampe
pf-Hilario
sf-Howard
sg-Mason/Redd
-Arenas- if they get him


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_theGREATEST</b>!
> But, if you think about it they trade Camby to the Bucks for either Desmond Mason or Redd
> 
> lineup could be
> ...


go sleep


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_theGREATEST</b>!
> But, if you think about it they trade Camby to the Bucks for either Desmond Mason or Redd
> 
> lineup could be
> ...


Lampe at center?!?!?!?!


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

*TJ Ford*

TJ Wont go that low


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_theGREATEST</b>!
> 3. Denver-Maciej Lampe
> 4. Toronto-Carmelo Anthony



:laugh:


----------



## mrfrodo (Apr 18, 2003)

Hinrich over Ford? Lampe over Melo and Bosh? 

I think that Lampe is overrated at even more so at pick #3, How can you pass over those two guys for what I believe to be a foreign question mark?


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

cause I wanna see Melo in a Raptors jersey


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I guess the Cavs must be giving away the first pick of the 2nd round?


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

I hope T.J. falls that low.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_theGREATEST</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: Denver always end up doing something stupid


whoa whoa whoa - dont blame your stupidity on denver. we have a great GM and front office. this is your problem. not ours. seek help.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_theGREATEST</b>!
> 4. Toronto-Carmelo Anthony


i f*ckin wish


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> whoa whoa whoa - dont blame your stupidity on denver. we have a great GM and front office. this is your problem. not ours. seek help.


Exactly. Denver's great. But I'm afraid my man Tskitishvilli won't get minutes with crappy Melo on the team.


----------



## Dunhill6 (Mar 27, 2003)

All of these publicised mock drafts are way off, but I wouldn't be surprised if yours is the closest so far. Nice work(sincere)!


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Greatest_Complete_Mock.1*



> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> i f*ckin wish


Yea so does Vince Carter. Did you see the dissappointment on his face when the number four pick went to the Raptors during the Lottery? Can't blame him. There is a big drop off between the number three and four pick.


----------



## City Wide All-Star (May 24, 2003)

> 54. Portland-Travis Hansen


I think Hansen will get picked late first round/early second round after his stellar NBA Pre-Draft Camps. If he is available at the 54th Pick, he is the steal of the second round, no question.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*new york*

ny shud take sofok or ridnour


----------



## yohnhimelf (May 25, 2003)

You are way off on the Sonics draft. They will not draft two PGs. They will draft one and a low post guy.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly. Denver's great. But I'm afraid my man Tskitishvilli won't get minutes with crappy Melo on the team.


:yes:


----------



## Seven (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> whoa whoa whoa - dont blame your stupidity on denver. we have a great GM and front office. this is your problem. not ours. seek help.



Denver has a GREAT front office ?!?!?! :laugh: :laugh: Sure the team may be young , but any team that puts up the worst record in the league , winning only 17 games , cannot be that GREAT at anything...Let Kiki Prove something first.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Seven</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Denver has a GREAT front office ?!?!?! :laugh: :laugh: Sure the team may be young , but any team that puts up the worst record in the league , winning only 17 games , cannot be that GREAT at anything...Let Kiki Prove something first.


Are you crazy? Of course the Nuggets only won 17 games last year. Look at their roster. They were A LOT less talented than the Cavs who also only won 17 games. Kiki put that team together last season for the purpose of having enough cap space to sign quality free agents this offseason. I though everyone knew that by now. Guess not.


----------



## Naliamegod (Apr 10, 2003)

So the Sonics take a combo guard and a PG despite not having any big guys and Sofoklis Schortsanitis on the board... riiight.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

The Knicks will not draft another PG, at least not in the first round. They drafted 2 last year. If they draft anyone under 6'10" there will be riots at the garden!


----------



## Seven (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> 
> Are you crazy? Of course the Nuggets only won 17 games last year. Look at their roster. They were A LOT less talented than the Cavs who also only won 17 games. Kiki put that team together last season for the purpose of having enough cap space to sign quality free agents this offseason. I though everyone knew that by now. Guess not.



The point is , he hasn't signed any quality free agents yet , lets see what happens after the offseason before we call him " great " And Skiti looks like the next coming of Matrin Murseep.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Seven</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Denver has a GREAT front office ?!?!?! :laugh: :laugh: Sure the team may be young , but any team that puts up the worst record in the league , winning only 17 games , cannot be that GREAT at anything...Let Kiki Prove something first.


I think Kiki has already proven a lot. He cleared up cap space and made Denver a contender for free agents again. Before he came Denver was stuck with huge contracts and players that carried the team into nowhere. 

Another nice move by Kiki was the trade with New York, that made Nene a Nugget. He got him almost for free.


----------



## yohnhimelf (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Naliamegod</b>!
> So the Sonics take a combo guard and a PG despite not having any big guys and Sofoklis Schortsanitis on the board... riiight.


The Sonics have a logjam of guys that can play the two and three, there is no way that that would take a combo guard and a PG. In fact there is no way they would take a combo guard unless they felt he could run the point and then they wouldn't draft a pure PG. If they keep the two picks (which I seriously doubt) they will take a PG and a low post guy like Sweetney (who I don't see on your list which is crazy, he is a first rounder) or Schortsantits.


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MasterOfPuppets</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Kiki has already proven a lot. He cleared up cap space and made Denver a contender for free agents again. Before he came Denver was stuck with huge contracts and players that carried the team into nowhere.
> ...


Dont nobody want to play for the lame *** Nuggets


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Seven</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> The point is , he hasn't signed any quality free agents yet , lets see what happens after the offseason before we call him " great " And Skiti looks like the next coming of Matrin Murseep.


ignorance is bliss...


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Seven</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Denver has a GREAT front office ?!?!?! :laugh: :laugh: Sure the team may be young , but any team that puts up the worst record in the league , winning only 17 games , cannot be that GREAT at anything...Let Kiki Prove something first.


yes, we do. 

whether you chose to believe it or not is of no concern to us.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_theGREATEST</b>!
> 
> 
> Dont nobody want to play for the lame *** Nuggets


another reason why the internet needs an age limit. :laugh:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

IDIOT Top 3 will NEVER CHANGE


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Gaines and Ridnour to Seattle? U Crazy man??


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> another reason why the internet needs an age limit. :laugh:



Dont get mad cause the Nuggets will never get back in the playoffs:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

Damn yall take my mock draft real serious:yes:


----------



## Traneo03 (May 22, 2003)

what about dantey jones???


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_theGREATEST</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get mad cause the Nuggets will never get back in the playoffs:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


explain...

id love to hear your reasoning on this...


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: TJ Ford*



> Originally posted by <b>popeyejones54</b>!
> TJ Wont go that low


maybe not that low... but not as high as he is on NBA Draft.net...

i say 7-10 is likely...


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> explain...
> ...


Alright, because the west is too loaded and the Nuggets will never get superstars like Kg,Kobe,Shaq,Webber,Duncan,Marbury,Nowitzki,Ray Allen,Franchise,and i'd be damned if Van Exel goes back to the Denver.

Basically they are the laughing Stock of the west, i'd be suprised if they make it back to the playoffs.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_theGREATEST</b>!
> 
> 
> Alright, because the west is too loaded and the Nuggets will never get superstars like Kg,Kobe,Shaq,Webber,Duncan,Marbury,Nowitzki,Ray Allen,Franchise,and i'd be damned if Van Exel goes back to the Denver.
> ...


oh so the nuggets can never get good players and the top 8 teams in the west will always be good and the nuggets will always be bad? right, i see.

yeah, i was right. you are 8.


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_theGREATEST</b>!
> A couple of players stocks might drop,couple might rise you'll see
> 
> 
> ...


Are you crazy?!?!? Maciej Lampe ahead of Carmelo? TJ Ford at #11? Thats a load of crap.


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> oh so the nuggets can never get good players and the top 8 teams in the west will always be good and the nuggets will always be bad? right, i see.
> ...



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:lmbao Dont be mad man! they'll make the playoffs again in lets see in the year 2055 at least you didnt hop on the bandwagon like some Nuggets fans and become a Lakers fan... or maybe you should.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_theGREATEST</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:lmbao Dont be mad man! they'll make the playoffs again in lets see in the year 2055 at least you didnt hop on the bandwagon like some Nuggets fans and become a Lakers fan... or maybe you should.


im not mad. in fact, ive realized that you are just a child trying to be smart. and i dont respect you. just keep babbling on...i dont mind.


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> im not mad. in fact, ive realized that you are just a child trying to be smart. and i dont respect you. just keep babbling on...i dont mind.


I dont give a damn if you respect me or not you're just a Nuggets fan,you're not worthy!:grinning:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_theGREATEST</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont give a damn if you respect me or not you're just a Nuggets fan,you're not worthy!:grinning:


youll learn eventually when you grow up. 

well maybe. lol. :mrt:


----------

